# Egger Lawson / Comp Car Insurance



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I finally got my insurance sorted with Egger Lawson and am pretty happy.

£1077 for my R32GTR with loads of mods. Agreed value of 20K with £350 excess....Me (31) and the Missus (28) as drivers.

They didnt even quibble my rollcage either 

A-Plan sent me a renewal for £1065 on a normal polciy so a tiny increase for an agreed value policy cant be bad eh....it's also nice that they're the same company I do my trackday insurance with so they already know the car.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

yep thats who i,m with,not the cheapist,but i think there about as good as you,ll get for a moded skyline:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one mate.

Now you got to spend a week taking pics and filling out forms. lol


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I laughed at him when he asked if I had some pictures of it....LOL....yeah thousands mate 

I've got all my paperwork in a folder at home and will ask Abbey to do me an engineers report for the car.


----------

